

Please, make our life better and bulid this - marwanmoneim

you know, i love to use the keyboard - on another side i use chrome and have a lot of bookmark folders so when bookmarking page i use 
Ctrl+D / Cmd +D  - but you have to choose the folder ,right - and that is so boring (and sometimes the folder won't be in the list and you have to click "choose another folder" and that open new window and pla pla pla)- why if i have folder called ruby and the title of the page i bookmarking called "10 Useful Tips For Ruby Developers" why chrome doesn't understand that and ---- you know ---- ,so please i you can build an extension can do this please build it
======
pestaa
What if you have two folders, one for "Ruby Development", one for "Ruby in
Jewellry". Auto-tagging is not a solved problem.

Also, I use the keyboard for just about anything. You can browse around
graphical interfaces using Tab, Shift+Tab, Space and the arrows.

If I want something faster than that, I resort to

    
    
        <Ctrl-L><Ctrl-C><Win-R>gvim p:/links.txt<Enter>G"+p:wq<Enter>
    

It copies the URL bar to the end of an arbitrary file on Windows.

~~~
marwanmoneim
What if you have two folders, one for "Ruby Development", one for "Ruby in
Jewellry". Auto-tagging is not a solved problem. ---> it can put this two
folders on the list so i can choose from them without open the window "choose
another folder"

